# galloping the big cross country course in the sky



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

So sorry for your loss. Huggs.


----------



## pbeebs (Sep 7, 2013)

I'm so sorry  :hug:


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Sounds like he left his hoofprints on many hearts-so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

He sounds like a very special horse. You are in my thoughts, and I am so sorry for your loss.

You should post some pics :')


----------



## jaydee (May 10, 2012)

So sorry for your loss
I will say to you something that was recently written on a card to us
'He knew love because of you'


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

So sorry for your loss, bless you for walking him to the bridge before he was to bad, it takes courage to give that last gift.


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Thank you everyone. I will post pics tomorrow when I am not such a mess. I went back to the barn tonight to clean Mares stall and change her blankets and I burst into tears walking by Boos stall. I went to get hay for Mare and there was some of Boos second cut hay in the hay stall and I started blubbering like a baby. This hurts so bad. I don't even know what to do with myself.

I've had a migraine all day from crying. I took a morphine this afternoon and took a nap and all I could dream about was Boo and the sound when he was rolled into his grave. All I could picture was him laying there as he slipped away from me.

I know this is the best thing. I know we did what was best for him as it would have been cruel to keep him alive. But it doesn't make it any easier. I miss him so much.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

So sorry for your loss. I know that sounds trite, but really, I can imagine how sad it must be, and I am sorry you are feeling such a heavy loss. But, it also sounds like that horse had a good life! and you described it well, so you'll remember it well.


----------



## WaveHorse2 (Aug 23, 2013)

I usually don't come on here, because I hate hearing of all the terrible losses, but I was in a depro mood today and decided to do it.

Then I clicked on your thread and my heart is breaking for you, really. But no worries, it will get better. It always does, and he'll always stay with you. Always, I promise.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Well tomorrow will be one week since Boo has crossed the rainbow bridge. It is getting "easier" as I know that we did what was best for him. I thought we were going to lose him a few times last winter and I know it would not be fair to put him through another winter as our winters are really harsh.

So I hold onto the great memories of him. We are doing a really nice memorial for him where he has been buried. I still miss him dearly, and I always will. But I am forever grateful for everything he has taught me and all the fabulous memories he has given me.

Last Weds evening I spent the night just grooming him and feeding him almost 10lbs of carrots and holding onto every moment with him.

One of my kiddos took this pic of me with him Weds night










And this is while I was grooming him and he saw the bag of carrots. Needless to say he was a little excited










This is from last winter when him and Mare were sharing hay under the fence. Boo is the one in the blue blanket on the right. Mare is in the plaid blanket.










This summer










I have lots more pics but they have other people in them and I don't want to deal with editing them to take the people out.


----------



## demonwolfmoon (Oct 31, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss. He must have been an awesome horse.


----------



## Zexious (Aug 2, 2013)

He was lovely <3 ;-;


----------



## NBEventer (Sep 15, 2012)

Well yesterday was one week. I actually went to ride in the outdoor today for the first time since we buried Boo there. I couldn't bring myself to ride at that end of the ring but I did ride there. It was hard knowing he was buried right where I was riding. At the same time it was comforting knowing that I was up there riding where he was happiest because I knew he was with me enjoying the ride as well. Mare was an angel(for her that is lol). I had a great ride and I knew it was because Boo was watching over me from his resting place.

It has gotten a lot easier. I know he is at peace and no longer in pain. I don't have to stress and worry when we have a cold snap hoping it doesn't cause him to colic. I know that he is a happy boy galloping the big cross country course in the sky when he isn't watching over us in the jumping ring. 

I miss my Boo but I am holding onto the happy fun times with him just like he would want me to. 

I think riding up there today actually really helped me come to peace with it all.


----------



## Ridepainfree (Sep 24, 2013)

That is great. You are doing better than I am. It will be 4 months on the 29th of November. I still break into tears on a daily basis. With that being said I do smile at some of the memories I have of him. He was a character, a willing and sensible partner and a dream to ride on the rail and on the trail. You are strong.


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

Sorry for your loss. Sounds like he was special boy.


----------

